# Sasuke as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 17, 2012)

Sasuke uses the Alpha Patroklos fighting style with Iaito sword and is shown here in both his standard outfit and his Cursed Seal level 2 form. His standard outfit was pretty straightforward in construction, the lower half being similar in layout to those used for Neji, Chouji, and Shino, and most time was spent on working out the Uchiha crest on his back which is made up of three overlapping textures. The Cursed Seal level 2 form was quite a bit more complex to put together, using three combined pairs of bat wings shaped and positioned to form the full wing design on his back. The design for the face came together pretty well, using a combination of red on black eyes, purple lip face paint and four triangle textures combined on the bridge of the nose to form the diamond star pattern of the design. The hairstyle is a bit longer than the standard version along with a change in hair color as well as the darker gray skin tone.












Characters created:


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice!! Tutorial?


----------



## Kiss (Mar 18, 2012)

Dat Sauce.  Great work!


----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 2, 2012)

He reminds me of a character that I had see before..nice work..


----------



## Random (Sep 23, 2012)

I edited Alpha Patroklos to look like Sasuke so that it would still be Sasuke's voice. (They have the same voice actor)


----------

